
Quora’s mobile web blocker - _where
This is awful. Why should I have to install an app to continue reading just because of my user agent header? Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;cTwVnU
======
Piskvorrr
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ Quora. (Because the app has extra permissions beyond what's granted
to a webpage? Because the site wants you to log in, and that's also easier to
do through a native app?) That said, it also has restrictions on
unauthenticated reading on normal web - they seem to push hard for "everybody
needs to be logged into our walled garden".

